# [JavaScript] Text aus einem input auslesen und als var abspeichern



## iWebaholic (4. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ein HTML Input vom Typ Text und möchte den Inhalt mit JavaScript auslesen und dann als Variable abspeichern. Und das jedes mal wenn der Inhalt im Formular geändert wird.

Ich weiß zwar wie ich das input selektiere, aber nicht wie ich den Text herauslesen kann und würde mich dementsprechend über Hilfe freuen.

Grüße
iWebaholic


----------



## Maniac (11. April 2011)

```
document.getElementById('textfeld').value
```


----------

